# Easton FMJ Dangerous Game.



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

Just finished shooting a couple of these shafts all day today. WOW!! I can't believe how nice they shoot, plus my bow is super super quiet now. 29 inches with 75 grain brass insert, 160 grain point! 70lbs. 766 total arrow weight. I'm ready for hogs.

Only one question i have yet to figure out is their durability compared to my xx78's. I wish they would use a xx78 arrow with a carbon core.


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

Just though i'd update how these arrows are working for me just in case anybody is looking at the fmjdg setup.

Just finished sighting in my fmj dg's. Here are my specs - 29 inch arrow, 4" easton vanes with alum insert and zwicky glue on 125grain broadheads, also glue one points with same alum insert. Total point weight field and broadhead with alum insert is 160 grains. Total arrow weight is 766 grains. 70 pound limbsaver dz-30 ibo 325 at 28.5 draw length, no peep sight, serving kisser with d-loop and one silencer on bottom part of string. axiom 5pin sight with quiktune 3000. Homemade 12" 14oz b-stinger style stab. Modified Scott release.

With my 5 pin sight i was able to start at 20 yards and go out to 60 yards using one pin per 10 yards. Distance between 20 yard pin and 60 yard pin is 1 - 3/16 inches. Softball size groups at 60 yards so far. Put broadheads on today and they actually shoot a little high at 40-50-60, just about 2 inches. That could have been me though, as i was getting a little tired. Flight was perfect with points and broadheads. Going to go to a bow shop this week to get fps.


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

older thread i know, but i wonder how sweet these are on whitetail


----------



## redcarpet (Mar 31, 2013)

mikepahl318 said:


> older thread i know, but i wonder how sweet these are on whitetail


Wondering this as well if OP is still using them or is active still. I am thinking of getting back towards 600 grains myself.


----------



## armystrong13d (Oct 6, 2014)

This arrow setup draws my attention. I have been pondering which way to go with arrows out of my 2014 80lb Carbon Spyder. It's either Grizzlystix or fmj dg's. I've shot fmj's for the past 4 years out of my last hoyt and loved them. Living in Alaska now bigger game need to go with a bigger arrow. It's all about momentum. Once I decide on which arrow to shoot I will post my findings


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

armystrong13d said:


> This arrow setup draws my attention. I have been pondering which way to go with arrows out of my 2014 80lb Carbon Spyder. It's either Grizzlystix or fmj dg's. I've shot fmj's for the past 4 years out of my last hoyt and loved them. Living in Alaska now bigger game need to go with a bigger arrow. It's all about momentum. Once I decide on which arrow to shoot I will post my findings


I've never tried the FMJ DG's but have shot some Grizzly Sticks. Don't know if you have or not. One major advantage with the GS is that you can buy a "sample pack".

Best I remember it contains 1 each of 3 different shafts. Therefore, buying 2 sample packs lets you try most any shaft in your range. The GS shafts are tapered which means they can only be cut from one end. The tapered shaft makes for really good FOC, and the momentum is way up there. 

I was playing with them on S. Texas Whitetail to see if I wanted to use them on an African trip. Shot a few Whitetails and some Javelina. Several arrows I never found after passthrus. I took that as a good sign.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## sparkyabn (Oct 11, 2014)

I am Getting ready to move to FMJ DG 300's from the Mathews FMJ 340's. I am looking to maximize my Mathews Z7 xtreme. My Current setup has me at a total weight around 481 grs with bow shooting 7.29 gr/lb. I am changing broadheads from 100gr broadheads to 150 gr broadheads with 50gr insert, eze crest, blazer vanes, nockturnal nocks, and broadhead adapter bring my total arrow weight to 716.6 grs with bow shooting 10.86grs/lbs. My estimated momentum is around 23.55 ft*lbs/s. My prior Momentum was 20.99 ft*lbs/s which doesn't seem like much but that is about 3 more ft*lbs/s that the animal has to stop in order to survive. Taking the time to think out how to maximize your bow will ensure that if or when you hit a shoulder blade you will still be able to at the least put the broadhead in the chest cavity while it is running causing it to tare its self up. I hope that when my chrono gets here that I will have more than that for an increase in momentum. 

Enjoy the Hunt!


----------

